# Signing on



## ASU87 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello All. A casual return to the gym in Jan has turned into an addictive activity.  Can't stand to miss a workout.  I would be old to most here I assume, but 46 and still feelin good!!  Disappointing that gains are more difficult than years ago. Muscle hardness is not what it was, but the endorphins release is still great.  Test is low end of normal and am on some doctor scripted therapy, but nowhere CLOSE to "cycle" doses.  I eat fairly clean but not crazy strict.  Just here to learn and share.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ASU87* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome. You'll learn alot at this great site..


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, hope so


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Prince said:


> *ASU87* welcome to IM!
> 
> *FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...


thanks Prince


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Christopherm


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> Welcome!



Thanks.


----------



## ASU87 (Sep 10, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome


 
Thanks O N


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

